# Sunday + Boredem = applying makeup on 2 face charts...



## sasse142 (May 30, 2007)

Green eye makeup is a bit weird, I was making it up as I went along...
Eyebrows were done with a pen/marker cause I don't have all the tools


----------



## MsButterfli (May 30, 2007)

wow what did u use? they look good


----------



## MACisME (May 30, 2007)

they do look really good!


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2007)

Very nice!  I love playing with face charts!


----------



## sasse142 (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Very nice!  I love playing with face charts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is the 2nd time I do it and it was fun...kept me busy for a while.  Now if I can get myself to apply makeup on people I'll be good.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 2, 2007)

I really like the second one


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 2, 2007)

oooh these are so good... you have to give us the look details like on mac's site!! lol.. i might try them


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 4, 2007)

wow thats so good!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 4, 2007)

Oooooh! Those facecharts look wonderful! Great job


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jun 5, 2007)

Those are amazing!!

I have done some too, but I don't have the proper paper to do it


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 26, 2007)

I love them. I hate how great everything looks on a facechart... things just blend and stay where they should better =)


----------



## Dragontears (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsButterfli* 

 
_wow what did u use? they look good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes pleeese!


----------



## Ciara (Aug 19, 2007)

really nice job...


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 19, 2007)

good job.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 19, 2007)

awesome looks. what kind of paper were these face chart printed from?


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 19, 2007)

ohhhmygee! I love em both!


----------

